# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

In a less political vein, we have the sonic collages of Double D and Steinski which is a forerunner for Public Enemy's brilliant experiments.






The one thing is like classical music, great rap or hip hop respects its historical roots while breaking it at the same time. (Think of Barthes' "death of the author" syndrome.)[/QUOTE]


----------

